# Anyone catching nice size croakers from shore?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

So far this yr I have fished Plo, Cobbs Island, Bushwood, colonial beach, north beach, solomons,and piney point and have yet to see a 14'' hardhead yet from shore! Now with that being said I have not even got started fishing on the eastern sure or even the upper bay yet period this yr. Also havent been to solomons recreational or pax yet either! Now with all that being said has anyone (again I state fromshore) because I have seen them up to 17'' so far on a boat trip out of plo (Potomac side) but none I mean zero over 14'' inches from shore this year! My freezer is usually stocked with a mess of nice size croakers by now what the heck is going on?


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Good question. Pictures I have seen all appear to be in the 12-13" range. I have caught a lot in the 8-10" range this year, with only a few in the 13" range. Maybe next year they will ALL be 14-17"!!


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

It's still early in the season give a few weeks. The big croaker are there just haven't come close to feed yet. Remember they got that size for a reason


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Once it consistantly stays hot the big croakers will be here. And its still early in the season.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

youngun caught these at PLO the other nite !!!


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

I have be landing some 14 inchers from the Delaware Rivers close to the bay. Bloodworms are the bait of choice.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

My man D its been a while. Imma see you on the water soon bro.


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

I fished Cornfield Harbor Thursday night. Caught my limit but the majority of them where in the 10-13 inch slot. There were a few 14-17 inch sprinkled in.


----------



## Fishoff Rick (May 25, 2014)

Nice catching on the croaker! Will try this week. Rick


----------



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

The biggest Croakers I've ever seen are on the Nanticoke River at Roaring Point. Year after year they keep coming back, can't beat it. The only problem is the distance because Nanticoke RD is a long trip after turning from Rt50. There is a small store on the left side of the road before Nanticoke Harbor that sells big bloods.


----------



## MmMmTOCINO (Mar 2, 2014)

Literally just got home from fishing the pax river north of the bridge at Solomon's is. We fished off of a private beach and caught about 50 croaker about 12-17in each. Bait of choice was shrimp in the beginning til a group of skate went by and became a nuisance. Switched to BW and got a croaker on every cast but they were on the smaller side. When it got dark we switched to cut squid and got a fish on the line not as often as the BW but they were all over 14in. Even caught a couple catfish on the squid too, I assume they were flathead cats. When I get on my computer I'll post pics. 

Happy Memorial Day and thank the vets for their service.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Fished solomons and Greenwell this past weekend and must say the PAX is holding some nice size hardhead!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

It seems to be doing better in size as the season progresses Ive been doing fine myself


----------



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

Can't wait to see those pics. I never fished in solomons before but sounds good.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

ChesapeakeRocker said:


> The biggest Croakers I've ever seen are on the Nanticoke River at Roaring Point. Year after year they keep coming back, can't beat it. The only problem is the distance because Nanticoke RD is a long trip after turning from Rt50. There is a small store on the left side of the road before Nanticoke Harbor that sells big bloods.


Can you fish from shore here?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Wow! There are many reviews relative to actual replies


----------



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes you can Dave but it's very shallow. At roaring point state park there is a partially buried jetty at the point that you can walk out on and cast towards the marker where there is a hole where the big croakers are. There is a jetty at Nanticoke Harbor but the big croakers are at the point. I usually take a small aluminum boat to the point and drop anchor. The last time I went there we had two dozen bloods and ran out of bait we were catching so many.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

ChesapeakeRocker said:


> Yes you can Dave but it's very shallow. At roaring point state park there is a partially buried jetty at the point that you can walk out on and cast towards the marker where there is a hole where the big croakers are. There is a jetty at Nanticoke Harbor but the big croakers are at the point. I usually take a small aluminum boat to the point and drop anchor. The last time I went there we had two dozen bloods and ran out of bait we were catching so many.


My stomping grounds. Specks are showing up along with some nice reds too.


----------



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

jigmeister said:


> My stomping grounds. Specks are showing up along with some nice reds too.


Hey jigmeister, Yeah your near Eden so your not far away from the Nanticoke. Never caught a red there but I hear they're there.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

finn74 said:


> I have be landing some 14 inchers from the Delaware Rivers close to the bay. Bloodworms are the bait of choice.


If you're close to smyrna the bay is closer than you think. I have been getting lots of 12-14inch croaker on bloodworms and frozen peeler. The bigger ones are hitting peelers.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

I have caught some down in Hogs Pt lastnight fellas


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Couple more photos






,,


----------

